# Storm, 16 weeks



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

please tell me what you think of Storm...he is my new puppy, co-owned with my daughter, he is a sweet heart and super confident


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I think he is stunning! what a husky little fella!!:wub:


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

here is a link to his pedigree:

Line-breeding for the progeny of Mar Haven's Solitaire N' Blackjack and Signature's Namorata V Kridler - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice looking pup! I think he is going to be an awesome looking dog!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Storm is a gorgeous boy, thanks for sharing him with us. :wub::wub:


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow! He is fabulous to look at! What's his personality like?


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Good looking baby. On a side note... I found it interesting to go back though the generations to see the conformation changes.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm not usually a fan of American Showlines, but your boy is drop-dead gorgeous! Very masculine, lovely moderate angulation, very balanced at an age where many puppies look gawky and awkward. Congratulations and best of luck with him!

I named my first dog Storm. I have always liked that name.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Handsome boy


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Gorgeous
Your boy has a lot of common ancestors with my Abby, especially Bono and Color Guard.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments, Storm's temperment is excellent, first place I took him was to a friend who is a long time German Showline breeder/trainer, and she loved his temperment..very solid, and a big boy bark when her 4 alerted to a new visitor, he had never been there but was willing to be up front to bark then greet...super solid..and for those that know me that is always my first importance...he must be stable and his dad and mom are also very solid...some may know his dad's story of abuse, neglect, being rescued and bouncing back..without super stable temperment he wouldn't have made it back..Storm should be able to do it all, or at least all I ever ask of him


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

trudy said:


> some may know his dad's story of abuse, neglect, being rescued and bouncing back..without super stable temperment he wouldn't have made it back..


I haven't heard the story... do tell!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi trudy

Very nice looking jack puppy ,look forward to seeing him in the ring:wub:


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

a lady owned him and another male, and several others including Great Danes, well no one has found the other GS or the Danes, but Jack and Cajun were found in a building abandoned for a long time, no food or water, luckily a water pipe froze, then burst so they had ice, the condition was terrible, vets said they were on the verge of death when police found them. They were each nursed back to health. 

The person had never paid for jack and so his papers were still with the breeder, when other breeders stepped in, he was from Cal, adn this was in Ont. Ca..he was brought back to health, xrayed OFA ex, heart tested and passed, shown sparingly, Am/Can Ch..

The other dog also survived, the problem there was the breeder got him back but she has so far been unable to get his papers from the CKC from the abuser's name. Both dogs were show quality and the abuser a daughter of a long time German Shepherd breeder and so people trusted her adn she knew what to say. People are sure lots of dogs died under her care, Great Dane breeders were also trying to track down their dogs, unsuccessfully...Sadly no charges were laid.. a true crime. Please try to follow the link and see the pics of these dogs..It is terrible!!!

home

click on Cajun's Story, he is the other dog, and I can't find the link to Jack's pics but same story...this link is to the breeder of my other 2 dogs, so I am very aware of both these dogs


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I remember Jack's story, and it was heartwrenching. His transformation was absolutely AMAZING.

I did not know you got a new boy, and I am so happy for you!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks guys, I co-own him with my daughter and the breeder, he is a very nice boy, adn I already love him..


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

here is another link, check out the photos;

https://www.facebook.com/groups/240381158621/photos/


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow, both boys are gorgeous and it's amazing they were able to recover so completely after nearly dying at an abuser's hands. Testament to their breeding that their temperaments were so solid to get them through that. Such a transformation!

Storm is gorgeous and looks so solid and well balanced!


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Amazing looking dog. I love his thick build. congrats


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

lovely and strong


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

trudy said:


> here is another link, check out the photos;
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/240381158621/photos/


WOW. How did those well-bred show dogs wind up in the hands of an abuser? The breeder must have been horrified to find them in this state. I guess you just never know about people... scary. Glad they were recovered and brought back to health.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

yes the way she fooled everyone, including the great Dane breeders was having been raised by a long time show/obedience family who have raised and trained for a very long time, still are in Tn now, not Ont...and she knew exactly what to say...and how to pretend to care for all these animals, and no one knew how many she was getting and that she was leaving them in a store/warehouse owned by her family and not caring for them,,, there are many who didn't make it out form there..these 2 do have super temperament and were able to be saved mentally and physically...and they so deserve the best now,and both have the very best


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Trudy, if I PM you, would you mind giving me the name of the person in Ontario?

Being new in the dog world, makes me nervous.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

elisabeth a private message has been sent


----------

